# doxylamine succinate



## adamp2403 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi All

I suffer bad nausea when socially anxious, and although the SSRI's (and the like) may help to keep the anxiety under control to a degree, I've found I need further help to reduce my nausea. Have tried a beta-blocker, but this had little effect on calming my stomach. I've also tried Pantoprazole and even reflux relief meds, but to no avail. A friend put me onto Mersyndol which is essentially an analgesic/calmative med containing paracetamol, codeine phosphate, and doxylamine succinate - the latter being the "calmative" I guess. 5-10mg of the doxylamine succinate certainly calms my stomach down. It's not a med you would take quite regularly - I've been warned - but have found it to be a useful "little helper" say 15-20mins before I face a threatening situation.

I also take valium when absolutely necessary, but have found the Mersyndol quite helpful on calming my physical symptoms - i.e. nausea.

I'd welcome any comments.

Thanks

Adam


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

paracetamol = Tylenol
doxylamine succinate = Unisom (a sedating antihistamine)


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

adamp2403 said:


> Hi All
> 
> 5-10mg of the doxylamine succinate certainly calms my stomach down. It's not a med you would take quite regularly - I've been warned - but have found it to be a useful "little helper" say 15-20mins before I face a threatening situation.


I take it quite regularly as a sleep aid. If you've ever taken nyquil, this is what knocks you out for those night time sniffling sneezing coughing whatever-the-rest-of-that-stupid-slogan-is. As Karl pointed out, you can also buy it as a straight up sleep aid in Unisom. Hydroxyzine, another antihistimine, is actually prescribed for anxiety so you might wanna give that a try(dirt cheap at Walmart, Rx only though). It works quite well for nausea (as its related to more commonly known OTC motion sickness medication Dramamine II) but isnt quite as sedating as doxylamine is.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Personally I hate that stuff but that is just me. I believe I must have some sort of abnormal reaction to the stuff because even if I take the recommended dosage it causes me to become depressed and apathetic. 5-10 mg doesn't sound bad although I can't remember the dosages offhand. While I have had problems with antihistamines I think they are relatively harmless for most people as long as you dont take them in excess.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Foh_Teej said:


> As Karl pointed out, you can also buy it as a straight up sleep aid in Unisom.


I would note that some versions of Unisom (for reasons unknown) use diphenhydramine (sp?) better know by the brand name Benadryl as their ingredient. This supposedly isn't as powerful a sleep aid, though is supposed to be more effective for allergies. I'm forced to say supposedly, since none of these antihistamines sedate me.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

as an aside... I went to Walmart the other day to get some diphenhydramine for sleep. The "sleep aid" was 4 bucks for 24 25mg pills. I walked around to the other side of the aisle a grabbed a bottle of "allergy medication" 100 pills 25mg, same price. I would have never guessed advertising the word "sleep" costs so much.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

rocknroll714 said:


> And.. if you really want an effective drug to get rid of your nausea I'd recommend zofran. It works as a 5-HT3 antagonist, a completely different method of action compared to the antihistamines. It's something like the most highly-regarded antiemetic there is. As far as I know you need a prescription for it though.
> 
> Good luck.


and a deep wallet


----------



## adamp2403 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for your advice. I claim to be no expert on meds, and my experience over the last 10 years has been restricted to the common anti-depressants such as; Cipramil, Luvox, Effexor XR, Paroxetine, and a couple of others. I'm also on Risperdal (an anti-psychotic), but only 1mg.

I'm currently on Aropax (Paroxetine) and my anxiety has lessened, but I am still some way from achieving effective control over the problem of nausea associated with the social anxiety. I keep telling the specialists I see that if I were to gain more effective control over the nausea, the anxiety would also lessen. Anxious moments are like a cycle that feeds off itself. The anxiety causes nausea and the threat of nausea increases the anxiety and so on. Controlling nausea is bloody hard, and you tend to draw more attention to yourself when dry-retching, coughing hard, or even throwing up. Funny that.

I'll make some enquiries on the meds you have recommended.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I use weed to control occasional nausea and general illness. If it's an anxiety thing though, you probably want to directly attack the anxiety rather than the symptoms.


----------

